# X- Server Prob,no screens found  :(

## MrZY

Hallo zusammen, 

Ich habe letztens versucht KDM zu installieren. Ich glaube dass dort auch alles ganz gut funktioniert, allerdings bekomm ich den X- Server nicht zu laufen. 

Ich such schon die ganze Zeit, hab auch einiges gefunden, wie Xorg -configure, oder xorgconfig aber leider klappt alles nicht, und ich weiß nichtmehr weiter. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Ich hab drin :

ATI Rage 128 drin, mit einem Faltoron TFT

Thx , Greetzz

MrZY    :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## TheCurse

Man mal ein X -configure.

Dann wird in /root die Datei xorg.conf.new erzeugt. Diese kannste evtl. anpassen und dann musst du die nach /etc/X11 kopieren.

Hoffe, das hilft.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## MrZY

Sry, 

aber ich glaub das ist es gleiche wie Xorg -configure, die macht nämlich das gleiche, und das funktioniert leider nicht. Ich weiß einfach nichtmehr weiter ... 

Greetzzz

MrZY

----------

## b3cks

 *MrZY wrote:*   

> Sry, 
> 
> aber ich glaub das ist es gleiche wie Xorg -configure, die macht nämlich das gleiche, und das funktioniert leider nicht. Ich weiß einfach nichtmehr weiter ... 
> 
> Greetzzz
> ...

 

Welcher Treiber steht den in der xorg.conf?

MMn müsste es der "r128" sein, alternative "ati", wenn ich mich nicht irre. Ich weiß grad nich wie das mit den neuen Treibern und Xorg klappt.

Hast du den Treiber fest im Kernel oder als Modul? Wenn als Modul, guck mal nach, oder der geladen wurde (lsmod) und überprüfe die Section "Screen" in der xorg.conf stimmt. Sonst poste die mal.

----------

## TheCurse

Hast du die Datei auch von /root nach /etc/X11 kopiert?

----------

## MrZY

hallo, 

ja kopiert hab ich sie, außerdem sagt er ja dann am schluss, wie man die Datei testen kann. Ich glaub irrgendwas mit 

```

    X - configure /xorg.conf.new

```

Ich bin zwar noch neu im Gentoo- Sektor, aber kann das schon sein, dass er den Fehler 

```

no screens found

```

ausgibt, und dass es sich um ein GraKa- Treiber problem handelt ?

Greetzz

MrZY

----------

## TheCurse

Kann schon sein, schau dir mal die /var/log/Xorg.0.log an, da sollte stehen, wo das Problem liegt.

Ansonsten poste mal die xorg.conf und die Xorg.0.log.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## b3cks

Hast du dir meint Posting durchgelesen?

Wenn du ganz neu bist, solltest du dir vielleicht noch mal das Handbuch auf gentoo.de genauer angucken.

"No Screens found" kann vieles bedeuten. Es kann sein, dass der Treiber falsch ist, es kann sein, dass der Bilschirm oder die Grafikkarte nicht richtig definiert ist... etc.

Anzeigen kannst die Datei mit less:

less /etc/X11/xorg.conf

und ausgeben mit cat:

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

----------

## MrZY

Doch doch ich habs schon gelesen. 

Ich hab jetzt einen Auszug meiner xorg.conf - Datei, die ich mittels xorgconfig erstellt habe. Ich hoffe es sind die relevanten Sachen. 

```

Section "Device"

 Identifier "** ATI Rage 128 based (generic) [r128]"

 Driver "r128"

 #VideoRam 16384

End Section

Section "Screen"

 Identifier "Screen 1"

 Device  "** ATI Rage 128 based (generic) [r128]"

 Monitor "MyMonitor"

 DevaultDepth 24 

 .

 .

 .

EndSection

```

und die Fehermeldung lautet genau : 

```

 ( EE ) No device detected 

Fatal server error: 

  no screens found

```

schonmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe

Greetzzz

MrZY

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

Hmm, die Ausschnitte sind wenig aussagekräftig, insbesondere das Log.

Poste doch mal bitte das komplette Log ("var/log/Xorg.0.log") und deine "xorg.conf" ohne die Kommentarzeilen.

----------

## MrZY

Hier das komplette xorg.conf ohne die kommentare, und ohne auskommentierte Befehle ...

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "Keyboard"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "PS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

    HorizSync   31.5 - 48.5

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Driver     "vga"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "** ATI Rage 128 based (generic)       [r128]"

    Driver      "r128"

  EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "** ATI Rage 128 based (generic)       [r128]"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

und der Log ( Xorg.0.log )

```

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.7

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.26 i686 [ELF] 

Current Operating System: Linux tux 2.4.26 #1 Tue Mar 29 17:21:00 UTC 2005 i686

Build Date: 01 April 2005

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.X.Org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr  4 20:08:24 2005

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "My Monitor"

(**) |   |-->Device "** ATI Rage 128 based (generic)       [r128]"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) XKB: rules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc101"

(**) XKB: model: "pc101"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/share/fonts/misc/,/usr/share/fonts/TTF/,/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/share/fonts/Type1/,/usr/share/fonts/CID/,/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,/usr/share/fonts/local/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   X.Org Video Driver: 0.7

   X.Org XInput driver : 0.4

   X.Org Server Extension : 0.2

   X.Org Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x8000002c, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1022,700e card 0000,0000 rev 13 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1022,700f card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1106,0686 card 1106,0686 rev 40 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:07:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 16 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:4: chip 1106,3057 card 1106,3057 rev 40 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:07:5: chip 1106,3058 card 1106,4511 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 1186,1300 card 1186,1303 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 61 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 61 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0a:2: chip 1106,3104 card 1106,3104 rev 63 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:0e:0: chip 1103,0004 card 1103,0001 rev 04 class 01,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:05:0: chip 10de,0020 card 1092,0550 rev 03 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000e (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:7:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:5:0) nVidia Corporation NV4 [RIVA TNT] rev 3, Mem @ 0xd0000000/24, 0xd2000000/24

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xc0000000 from 0xcfffffff to 0xbfffffff

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd4002000 from 0xd4002fff to 0xd4001fff

(II) PCI I/O resource overlap reduced 0x00009000 from 0x00009003 to 0x00008fff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4001000 - 0xd40010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd40000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd4002000 - 0xd4001fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00008fff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xd4001000 - 0xd40010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd40000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xd4002000 - 0xd4001fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [3] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00008fff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xd4001000 - 0xd40010ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xd4000000 - 0xd40000ff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xd4002000 - 0xd4001fff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [8] -1   0   0xc0000000 - 0xbfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xd2000000 - 0xd2ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c407 (0x8) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c003 (0x4) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc07 (0x8) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000b000 - 0x0000b0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000a800 - 0x0000a803 (0x4) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000a400 - 0x0000a403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0   0x0000a000 - 0x0000a0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0   0x00009c00 - 0x00009c1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0   0x00009800 - 0x0000981f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0   0x00009400 - 0x0000940f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0   0x00009000 - 0x00008fff (0x0) IX[B]O

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 2.1.0

   Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

   ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "r128"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/r128_drv.o

(II) Module r128: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 4.0.1

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 6.5.6

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 6.7.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.6) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

   ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SF (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SH (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SL (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 4X SN (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

   ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

   ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

   ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

   ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

   ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

   ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

   ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

   ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

   ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NP (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

   ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

   ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

   ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

   ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:05:0

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

    at http://wiki.X.Org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

```

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

kommentiere mal sicherheitshalber in der "xorg.conf" die 1. "device Section" aus.

```

Section "Device" 

    Identifier   "Standard VGA" 

    VendorName   "Unknown" 

    BoardName   "Unknown" 

    Driver     "vga" 

EndSection

```

mit "Xorg :1 -scanpci" bekommst du die Busadresse der ATI-Karte, um diese unter "BusID" in der "xorg.conf" hinzuzufügen.

```

Section "Device" 

    Identifier  "** ATI Rage 128 based (generic)       [r128]" 

    Driver      "r128" 

    BusID      "PCI:0_Ausgabe_von_Xorg_:1_-scanpci_für die ATI-128"

  EndSection

```

----------

## MrZY

Hallo, 

so, habs Gestern noch gemacht, 

jetzt hab ich dort stehen 

```

 BusID      "PCI:1:5:0" 

```

aber leider ist immer noch der gleiche Fehler vorhanden, hats du, oder sonst wer, villeicht noch eine Idee, was ich machen kann ?

Greetzzz

MrZY

----------

## b3cks

 *MrZY wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> ```
> 
>  BusID      "PCI:1:5:0" 
> ...

 

Das mit der BusID sollte richtig sein.

Was mir jetzt noch einfällt wäre nen anderen Treiber zu nehmen. Entweder probierst du mal "vga" oder "ati". Das sind standard Xorg Treiber. Vielleicht bekommst du damit mal was zu Gesicht.

//edit: huch, grad was gesehen. hast du gar kein

```
Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

EndSection
```

und

```
# This loads the GLX module

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a
```

in deiner xorg.conf?

siehe bei mir: http://filebase.b3cks.com/gentoo/xorg.conf

Sollte eigentlich drinstehen.

//eidt.2: Ha, Geistesblitz!

Du hast ja ne ATI Graka, dann solltest du das Configtool von ATI nutzen.

Schimpft sich fglrxconfig. Damit hab ich meine auch erstellt. Deswegen fehlt dir wohl auch was...

----------

## MrZY

Also, ich hab alles gemacht/ versucht, so wie du es gesagt hast.

Die Einträge in die xorg.conf hab ich gemacht. 

und das mit fglrxconf wollte ich auch machen, aber es geht nicht. Nach kurzem suchen im Netz hab ich gefunden : 

```

emerge ati-drivers ati-drivers-extra

```

allerdings dann kommt der Fehler

```

Error : the <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 package conflicts with another package

both can't be installed on the same system together

```

nochmal danke für die hilfe

----------

## b3cks

Ein emerge ati-drivers-extra hätte gereicht. Die ATi-Treiber brauchst du nicht noch einmal emergen.

Was gibt er denn bei emerge -p ati-drivers-extra aus btw. emerge -p xorg-x11?

Probier noch mal, ob du die ati-drivers-extra so emergen kannst.

----------

## MrZY

emerge ati-drivers-extra alleine funktioniert aber auch nicht, wirft den gleichen Fehler aus. 

aber ich boot mal das andere System, und schau was ausgibt.

----------

## MrZY

also es kommt das raus, villeicht verstehst es ja : 

bei emerge -p xorg-x11 kommt : 

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (is blocking x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 [1.7.2] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2 [3.0.9-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 [6.7.0-r1] 

```

und bei emerge -p ati-drivers-extra:

```

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies   ...done!

[blocks B     ] <x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r4 (is blocking x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

[blocks B     ] <media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25-r3 (is blocking x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1)

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/opengl-update-2.1.1-r1 [1.7.2] 

[ebuild     U ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1 [2.1.5-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r2 [3.0.9-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r1 [6.7.0-r1] 

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ati-drivers-8.8.25  

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ati-drivers-extra-8.8.25  

```

mfg

MrZY

----------

## b3cks

Okay, ich hoffe du hast Zeit bzw. noch was anderes zu tun, denn nun haben wir erstmal ein anderes Problem und ich kenn nur folgende Lösung.

```
emerge -C ati-drivers

emerge -C xorg-x11

emerge -u opengl-update

emerge xorg-x11

emerge ati-drivers

emerge ati-drivers-extra
```

Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine andere Lösung gibt!

----------

## MrZY

morgen, 

ich hab alles gemacht, wie du es mir gesagt hast, aber leider geht nicht. 

die date fglrxconfig hab ich auch gefunden und ausgeführt. Wenn ich dann aber die xorg.conf lösche ( um Xserver mit der X86Config-4 zu starten sagt er: Can't acces framebuffer mode )

und wenn ich mit der xorg.config starte, passiert immer noch das gleiche, wie ohne die Neuerungen. 

ich hoffe, du kannst mir helfen, 

vielen Danke

mfg

MrZY

----------

## b3cks

Jetz bin ich wiedermal verwirrt.

Also eigentlich solltest du folgendes machen:

1. Mittels fglrxconfig eine Config erstellen. Diese sollte dann X86Config-4 heißen und im /etc/X11/ Verzeichnis liegen.

2. Deine alte xorg.conf umbenennen. mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old

3. Die mittels fglrxconfig erstellte Datei in xorg.conf umbenennen

4. /etc/init.d/xdm restart ausführen um den X-Server neu zu starten

Sollte das nicht gehen, die generierte xorg.conf mal durchgucken, ggf. hier posten zusammen mit der Xorg.0.log.

Welchen Kernel benutzt du? Sonst dessen Config auch mal überprüfen: Framebuffer, Chipsatz, DRM

----------

## MrZY

Hey, also hab alles gemacht, rausgekommen ist das, keyboard und den Treiber hab ich gänder. Allerdings kommt jetzt der gleiche Fehler, wie vorher. Ich hoffe, du findest den Fehler !

```

# **********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option "XkbVariant" "de"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

    Option "Device"     "/dev/mouse"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

  

  Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   31.5       

    VertRefresh 20 - 60

    Option "DPMS"

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

#    Driver                              "fglrx"

    Driver            "r128"

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

    Option "mtrr"                       "off" # disable DRI mtrr mapper, driver has its own code for mtrr

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "AUTO, AUTO"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "yes"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "NTSC-M"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "on"

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "off"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "1"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "yes"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:1:5:0"    # no device found at config time

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

 

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Server Layout"

    Screen "Screen0"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

thx Greetzzz

MrZY

----------

## MrZY

kann mir wirklich keiner helfen ???

----------

## zielscheibe

Lief bei dieser Kiste jemals ein Xserver? Hast du im Kernel schoneinmal den DRI-Support für die Karte aktiviert?

Ich würde persönlich raten, von den ATI-Treibern die du momentan installiert hast Abstand zu nehmen. Diese Teile sind recht buggy, ohnehin wird deine Graka ja eigentlich von Xorg voll unterstützt (inkl. 3D).

Also meine Vorschläge wären:

1. Im Kernel die DRI Unterstützung der ATI Rage 128 (DRM_R128) aktivieren (evt. auch mal eine andere Kernelversion auszuprobieren). Wenn deine Rage128 eine AGP-Karte ist, solltest du auch noch das passende AGPgartmodul im Kernel für deinen Motherboardchipsatz auswählen!

2. Die Xorg.conf wieder auf den "r128" Treiber zurückswitchen.

```

Section "Device" 

    Identifier  "** ATI Rage 128 based (generic)       [r128]" 

    Driver      "r128" 

    BusID      "PCI:01:5:0" 

  EndSection

```

3. Wenn dies alles nicht hilft, einfach mal Knoppix testen.

----------

## MrZY

hey, 

also X ist nie gelaufen. Nicht unter gentoo. kannst du mir vieleicht aus sagen, wie das mit dem Kernel geht. Keine Ahnung. Und, ja ich hab eine AGP Karte. 

den rest werd ich jetzt auch mal machen. 

Greetzzz

MrZY

----------

## TheCurse

Starte mal ein Knoppix (oder z.B. eine Ubuntu-Live-CD) und schau dir da die xorg.conf an.

MfG

TheCurse

----------

## zielscheibe

 *MrZY wrote:*   

> ...kannst du mir vieleicht aus sagen, wie das mit dem Kernel geht. Keine Ahnung. Und, ja ich hab eine AGP Karte.... 
> 
> 

 

einfach in den Kerneloptionen

```

Device Drivers  --->

Character devices  --->

<*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

<*> dein Mobochipsatz auswählen

<*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)

<*>   ATI Rage 128 

```

auswählen, Kernel backen, und den neuen Kernel booten.

----------

## MrZY

Hey, danke fuer den Tip, jetzt gehts.

Loesung :

Ich hab einfach Knoppix eingelegt, mir die XF86Conf-4 auf mein Gentoo system geladen, auf xorg.conf umbenent, und siehe da, X- Server und KDE laufen perfekt. 

Danke fuer eure hilfe, 

bis dann... 

MrZY

----------

